# 1990 Motorola Corsa



## rcclass (Feb 7, 2009)

Here are some pics of my ride. One question - How did they size Merckx's? C-C or C-T?

This bike is too big for me and I will post it for sale in the classifieds, but want to accurately list it... It measures ~59 C-C...

I have owned it since '96 and ridden it for training only. 

I updated it with a carbon fork (and threadless headset) last year. Nothing is wrong with the original fork, just wanted to get a shorter stem :mad2: 



Thanks!


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Very Nice, please put back the original fork to sell it tho!!!. Merckx measures C to C, but no harm in giving both measurements. if you are looking for more info

http://www.bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/Eddy_Merckx-90/

http://www.cadre.org/Merckx/

If you plan to do any touch up, the red is easily matched by Testors, and Serotta Competition Red is very close. The blue is more difficult but can be blended in Testors pretty closely.

I have a friend who definitely should be buying this.

b21


----------



## rcclass (Feb 7, 2009)

barry1021 said:


> I have a friend who definitely should be buying this.
> 
> b21


If your friend is seriously looking, I'm seriously selling...

I'm either gonna sell the frame/fork (original one) and parts out the rest, or sell the entire thing, w/both sets of forks, headsets, stems, and bars... Depends on what the buyer wants... I just want it to go to someone who will appreciate it for what a Merckx is...

Cheers!


----------



## slojoe (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks for posting it here, very good chance it will find a good home on this board.

The TSX replicas are Century geometry, not Corsa. Not a big difference, more of a technicality.

You will probably sell it quicker if you don't touch up the paint, so it won't look like any dents have been concealed. Just my opinion.


----------



## rcclass (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you for setting me strait on the model. I was wondering the same thing after looking at the '90 catalog link posted previously... When I bought it, I was told it was a Corsa, but that's water under the bridge...

"You will probably sell it quicker if you don't touch up the paint, so it won't look like any dents have been concealed."

There are no dents - just paint ships and scratches. The paint where the frame pump used to sit ( above the TSX decale) is distorted a little... I did not intend to perform touch-up, as my fixes usually look worse than the chips:blush2: 

Thanks!


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Didn't Motorola start in 1991??*

...and, does anyone know exactly when in 1991 the team was launched??? Thanks.


----------



## rcclass (Feb 7, 2009)

merckxman said:


> ...and, does anyone know exactly when in 1991 the team was launched??? Thanks.


I don't know when in '91 the were launched. 

I do have confirmation from Bruno at the Merckx factory that, based on the SN, it is a '90...

Hello Roger, 

I can't seem to find any extra info on your frame.
It's from 1990 and it was sold in the US.

I don't ahev any other info.

Kr's, 

Bruno Haemers
EDDY MERCKX RIJWIELEN/CYCLES
0032(0)2/2601197

I had e-mailed the addy on their website and got a response within a couple of days.


----------



## rcclass (Feb 7, 2009)

*OK - It's officially got to go...*

To correct the title - This is a Century, not a Corsa...

I've got to sell it to make room for another trusty steed... The question becomes, try to sell as a complete bike, or part it out. I'm looking at ease of sale, not to maximize the financial gain... This bike owes me nothing 

As I stated before, it is in pretty good shape for a 19 year old bike. No dents or bends that should not be there, just the usual paint chips.

Any thoughts on sales approach and asking price would be appreciated. I bought this bike in '96 as a complete bike and ridden it only as a training bike, no races. I was working at a bike shop at the time and picked it up from a customer (the original owner).

Thanks!


----------

